
You Can Donate Protective Equipment to Help Hospitals Fight Coronavirus - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-you-can-donate-protective-equipment-to-help-hospitals-fight-coronavirus-11585323638
======
Dahoon
The easiest way to donate is to not buy equipment hospitals are in or at risk
of shortage. Like respirators (not masks).

